# Keeping Auger Blades On



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been having an issue the past couple of years keeping my ice auger blades on my ice auger. I have an 8 inch manual cutter and each blade has two bolts that secure them to the auger. It seems that the blades are only being held by the very end of the bolts, maybe 3 threads. I'll be cutting a hole and suddenly it stops cutting and sure enough one of the blades has fallen off. When I am lucky, the blade is still in the hole of ice shavings. Yesterday however it went to the bottom. I sometimes will lose at least one of the bolts as well.
I have used lock tite thread locker on them, but even that does not work. How do you keep yours on?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Get longer bolts?


-DallanC


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

I titen my blades after every trip. I switched out to the box type end so I can really put some power into it..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC, the blades come with two bolts that when tightened are flush with the cutting edge of the blade. My assumption to this point is they can't extend beyond the blade itself. HOWEVER, I did do a test this very afternoon (after posting this thread) and I might be on to something. I'll let you all know tomorrow. I am employing my idea and going out with the grandkids tomorrow and will test my thoughts. I feel good about it.
Josh12ga, I had both the hex head bolts and the allen head bolts. Both came lose and dropped the blade. 
Thank you both for your suggestions. If you want to see my idea it is posted on my web site.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm not an ice fisher person... so I'm not familiar with auger blades at all... but are the bolts supposed to be set into the blade? Couldn't you find a phillips flat head machine screw like this http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-M ... 642&sr=8-1

Then the head won't get in the way and you get whatever length you need to add your lock washer and wing nut... And even if the regular ones work, they'd look nicer being flush


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm a little more intense than a lot of people but I welded mine on. I screwed the factory bolts in, welded the thread end of the bolt to the blade, and ground it flush. I just drill the bolts out every couple of years when I need new blades.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok folks! I went to Mantua yesterday for a fun filled day with the grandkids. The ice was covered in a half inch layer of water and it made it extremely slick! Of course the kids all got wet, but with your advise of extra gloves, towels and couple that with the very warm weather (wind was the exception) we had a pretty good day. But that is not the reason for this posting. 
My idea with the auger blades WORKED! The heads of the bolts are right on the verge of being too big and once in awhile I did feel them hitting the ice, but for the most part it is a working way to put on the blades. I might try grinding the heads down a 16th or so of an inch just to have more clearance, but they did work! Now I won't ever lose another blade.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you have a working solution!


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like you've got the problem solved, but something else you might try is Nylock nuts. They work pretty well at staying tight.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can second the Nylock. Hit your local Fastenal if you can't find them elsewhere.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

NyLocks sound like the ticket. Do they make them in wing nuts?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They do make a nylock wingnut... but I dont know of any local places that have them. The only places I found that have them online require huge orders. 

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fastenal has them.


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

I apologize if I've missed the point, but on every auger I've used the bolts holding the blades in place are threaded through the auger into the blade, not through the blade into the auger. If you leave the head of the bolt sticking out below the blade it will rub against the ice and the direction augers are designed to cut naturally spins them out of the thread. Also anything sticking past the blade reduces the augers cutting efficiency.


----------

